# Marin group rides?



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Does anyone suggest any good cycling clubs and/or group rides in Marin?

Will be moving to Tiburon in a few months and would like to find some fellow cyclists to occasionally ride with. I like my solo rides, but the clubs and group rides are a good way to get to know the area and some other cyclists.

Thanks for the help.


Chris


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

http://www.marincyclists.com/


----------

